# SA, DA - what and how



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2010)

Always had a problem with this stuff. These two vids show explain it quite well - for me at least.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 20, 2010)

Simply put Rav, 

Having to manually cock the weapon in order to fire it and the weapon will not subsequently cycle itself in order to fire it a second time (Having to pull the hammer back to cock, and then fire, such as certain six shooter revolvers) = Single Action Only or SAO 

Pull the trigger, weapon fires and re-cocks automatically with no ability to be able to cock the weapon (Such as a preset striker with no hammer present in order to manually cock the weapon as found in the Glock) = Double action only or DAO 

1911, as an example- there are others  and having the choice to do either depending on the user = Double Action / Single Action or DA/SA


----------



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2010)

With DA/DAO - is it possible to cock the weapon, or is it possible only in the SA like the 1911 or the SA/DA like the M9 ?


----------



## phridum (Jul 20, 2010)

Generally, with DAO weapons, you can't get a round into the chamber without it cocking internally. The only way to decock would be to fire or dry fire.


----------

